# Curly Pecan



## Wildthings (Nov 5, 2018)

Some nice curly Texas pecan (@Bigdrowdy1 )with red liners on a knife I'm making for my BIL.
I'll get better pictures when I get the sheath made

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 15 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Nov 5, 2018)

that is sweet! Don't you just love that curly pecan......I am saving mine for a special one...again that is a very nice job on your knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 5, 2018)

Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 5, 2018)

Nice knife Barry. You did the wood justice for sure. Looking good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 5, 2018)

Beautiful work Barry, that is sweet! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 5, 2018)

Great looking knife. Fantastic job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 5, 2018)

Superior in all respects! Sure love the wood with the red liners! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Nov 6, 2018)

Really nice. Texas Star Pins?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 6, 2018)

NeilYeag said:


> Really nice. Texas Star Pins?


Nope just star pins! NO WAIT!! Yes you're correct Texas Star Pins!!

and a rookie mistake not watching the alignment on them


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 7, 2018)

Good looking knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 8, 2018)

Good looking wood and good looking knife! Good job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 8, 2018)

Nice work - and yes it’s beautiful wood, but we would be remiss not to call the finish on that blade. Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Nov 10, 2018)

I read the other day that the " it looks better in person" is because our eyes capture light across the spectrum better than a camera lens. So, this one must be a real stunner because it looks amazing from here. Especially digging that plunge line. 
P.S. what is the one in the pen cup?


----------



## Strider (Nov 10, 2018)

Lovely!


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 10, 2018)

SubVet10 said:


> P.S. what is the one in the pen cup?



Store bought Chicago knife I use for fleshing animals for taxidermy


----------

